# Disbudding for newbies



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

Our first kids will be arriving soon. We have never discussed and are wondering if anyone has any tips I offer including what products work the best, best time to disbud, and length of the procedure. Our buck was disbudded as a kid by his breeder but his horns grew in anyways, so I'm under the impression that the HOW of this is essential to the success of disbudding. I would love to hear your input!


----------



## GrubbyGoat (Dec 18, 2013)

The how of it; you have options a dehorning iron or a caustic paste. My opinion, don't waste your time with the paste and use an iron. While I am just now getting to the point of dehorning my own, I would recommend watching a trusted breeder dehorn their own kids a couple times. I use the rhinehart x30 with the 1/2" tip (I have Nubians) but a smaller tip is available for mini's.






. It's not a fun process, but for many circumstances it's necessary.

I shave my kids heads when I feel the bud reach the size of a pea, some breeds grow very quickly and are ready to dehorn with in days of birth, others (like Nubians) take a bit longer. I do the deed around 14-20 days.

My lesson learned this week is neck holes on the kid box, the v shape with the aluminum head cup is the way to go. My husband made the neck hole too large and I had troubles dehorning by myself. You can get the head cups at several supply companies (caprine or hoeggers).

Best of luck


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

aluminum head cup? explain further please


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> aluminum head cup? explain further please


http://www.caprinesupply.com/produc...g/aluminum-headpiece-for-kid-holding-box.html


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok thanks the lady I know has a box but it doesn't have that aluminum piece, just a rounded opened for the neck which has been sanded smooth. I doubt I will be doing this myself anytime soon anyway, I will be paying someone, but it is nice to know.


----------

